# Wifi Turns Off While Asleep



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay, I'm not sure if this is a setting or an issue, but my Wifi is toggled off after my prime sleeps, for some unknow time. If this is a battery saving setting, does anybody know how I can keep wifi on at all times? Or if this is an issue, how can I troubleshoot.

The reason I want wifi on at all times, is because I have a tasker profile that launches the browser each time my prime connects to my phone's hotspot...so, as you could imagine, each time I let the prime sleep and wake it back up a new tab is launched in the browser.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you tried going to settings/wifi and pressing menu, then select "Advanced" and see if the Setting "Keep Wi-Fi on During Sleep" is set to "Always"?


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> Have you tried going to settings/wifi and pressing menu, then select "Advanced" and see if the Setting "Keep Wi-Fi on During Sleep" is set to "Always"?


Apologies, I always always forget the 3 vertically lined boxes is a menu...ty...let's see if that's suitable for tasker...thing is just giving me trouble right now....


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Also maybe settings/Asus customized settings/battery saver "Disconnect Network During Sleep" may be a possible contributing factor to check. But that will depend on the rom you're running and menu options.


----------

